# Corky's Corner



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

Well, everyone else has one...its my turn!!! Here's Corky, Oreo and Homer's thread! 







Corky: I'm exhausted and just can't hold my head up any longer!!!






Oreo:Come on boy bunny...I know your not feelin 100% yet...but comeplay with me! I wanna show you the bunny 500 I do around the couch! 






Oreo: Just bein pretty so Mom can take a picture...I'm humoring her...


----------



## CorkysMom (May 21, 2005)

Couple more! 






Corky: Man this toe jams makin me crazy...I won't eat pellets...but I'll eat this...go figure! 






Homer: Mom's not even been feeding me like she has Corky, but I'm still awful dirty!






Homer: Quick, claim it all as mine while the sick guy is resting!


----------



## Alice (May 22, 2005)

Hee!

That last pic had me literally open-mouthed w/ glee! 

Oh, happy buns! ^_^


----------



## LuvaBun (May 22, 2005)

Love the pictures - what a lovely bunny family.I like that Oreo is cecking on Corky and Homer's face in the last oneis adorable!- Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, Oreo and Corky's cages are right up nextto each other and quite often I've seen them laying as close to eachother as they could...specially when he was really sick!


----------



## Fluffy (May 22, 2005)

aww gr8 pics!! so cute!


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> WOW I love thosemarkings.


----------



## Rowena (May 22, 2005)

I was going to say that too! Those markings on Oreo are awesome! She looks like she has wings or something hehe

Virginia


----------



## samandshawn (May 22, 2005)

Yeah like aangel


----------



## pamnock (May 22, 2005)

Thank you for sharing the photos!

Pam


----------



## Rowena (May 22, 2005)

Yea. PGG you have an angel bunny! 

Virginia


----------



##  (May 22, 2005)

Sweet Buns PPG !!! 

Corkey is lookin good ! nice pinkskin coming back , I am soglad he has made suchremarkable recovery , You havedone very well andshould be proud . Keep thepictures coming , its alwaysnice to see a face to the bunnyname we have been so worried about .Thanks .


----------



## erin (May 22, 2005)

:inlove: ADORABLE


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

Well, I'm a sucker and adopted yet another bunnytoday..here are some pics of her and Homer...she came home with thename Misty....not sure if I'll keep it or not... Her and Homer didn'tdo so well in the cage...so they'l be seperated...gonna section off thenic condo so they can stay close and continue to bond....Hopefully wecan reach this level of ease in the same cage without too much hassle!!They were even grooming each other....


----------



## bunnylover78642 (May 22, 2005)

OH SHE IS SO CUTE!! She does look like a "color"of mist but I don't really think that name fits her really well. I hopeyou find something better. I hope the bonding thing goes well. SUCH ACUTE COUPLE!!


----------



## CorkysMom (May 22, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Sweet Buns PPG !!!
> 
> Corkey is lookin good ! nice pinkskin coming back , I am soglad he has made suchremarkable recovery , You havedone very well andshould be proud . Keep thepictures coming , its alwaysnice to see a face to the bunnyname we have been so worried about .Thanks .


Thanks so much!! Vet is real happy with progress too...he's still real thin, but we're getting there!


----------



## cuddlexoverload (May 23, 2005)

Such beautiful bunnies.


----------



## cirrustwi (May 23, 2005)

You have such a beautiful bunnyfamily!



Jen


----------



## bunnee mom (May 23, 2005)

PGG....what adorable bunnies you have!! :love:

I can't believe how much Homer looks *exactly* like my Ellie!!


----------



## mini lop luva (May 23, 2005)

Awwww wat lovely bunnies so cute


----------



## CorkysMom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks...I'm a sucker for lop ears too


----------



## bunnydude (May 23, 2005)

All your bunnies are so cute. I love lop ears too.


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2005)

Oh that poor punkin!! That sore lookshorrible! Give him kisses for me. PoorCorky! He looks so handsome along with Oreo in all the otherpictures. You'd never know anything was wrong withhim. 

Tsk..oh that poor little mon. It breaks my heart to see himhaving a sore that looks so painful. Thank God you're hismom. 

Give the two little ones kisses for me. :kiss::kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (May 25, 2005)

Bump for Carolyn.,..Whoops, ya beat me to it!


----------



## Carolyn (May 25, 2005)

Broke my heart! It looks so painful. :tears2:

-Carolyn


----------



## PepperGrl (May 25, 2005)

You have the cutest buns. I'm gladthat Corkey is doing better... he is lucky to have a wonderfulmom. I'm in love with those lop ears. :inlove: Whatkind of lops are they?


----------



## CorkysMom (May 25, 2005)

Homer and Corky are minis....Oreo was adopted tous that way....she's 6lbs so I guess that makes her a mini! The newestgirl Misty is a satin.


----------



## PepperGrl (May 25, 2005)

Are Corky and Homer full grown? I'mjust trying to get a feel for how big my mini is going to be.That breed seems to have the best personalities.... I'm really pleasedwith how lovable my Pepper is. I couldn't imagine not havingher around.. everyone just loves her and she seems to love everyone shemeets.


----------



## CorkysMom (May 25, 2005)

Homer and Corky are not full grown, they areabout 4 months, Oreo is 2 and she's full grown obviously.Homer is about 4.5lbs and Corky was 3.5 at least vet visit...he is realthin right now cuz of having been so sick...so I really can't say onhis size, its not accurate right now. I don't think Homerwill get much bigger. I also think Corky will always be small, not cuzhaving gotten sick, but he's always been alot smaller than Homer. 

Hope that babbling hlped some.  Most things I've seen said 4-6 for a minilop.


----------



## PepperGrl (May 25, 2005)

That's what I have heard too. Pepperis about 3 months old now (not sure exactly because the pet storewasn't for sure) and weighs about 2 lbs.... that is her weight with mestanding on the scale too.. not as accurate i'm sure but I can't gether on there long enough to get a reading. I'm curious to seehow big she will get. Thanks for the info... again... very,very cute buns! I love the avatar of Homer and Corky layingtogether... toooooo cute! :love:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 5, 2005)

Took Corky outside for some fresh air...figuredhe could use it after all he's been thru...Wouldn't know what he's beenthru other than the stitches!!







Peek a boo Mom! 






BUSTED!!! I know I'm not supposed to be eating this bush!






This house is mine, all mine!






Who you callin sick bunny? Dr Mark said I wouldn't be able to use WHICH leg very well? Look at me go!!






Whew...I'm bushed after all that....


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 5, 2005)

Aw! Look at 'im! This is a beautiful pic.


----------



## Ty-bee (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww looks like he had a great time! I wanted totake Mr. Peabody out today but with the heat index it's over 90 outthere....maybe later.

Shannon


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2005)

I agree with Laura - that pic is adorable! It'sgreat to see him looking so well, despite all those stitches. What awonderful little man he is. -Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 5, 2005)

He's something else I tell ya...I can't believehow happy is is thru all this....and doesn't seem to be in alot ofpain. I have pain killers for him but am already backing offon those...as he really doesn't seem to hurt...but don't wanna go offem totally in case he does and just isn't showing me. If thatmakes sense!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 5, 2005)

All of your rabbits are beautiful.


----------



## irishmist (Jun 6, 2005)

I absolutely love that pic of corky trying toeat the leaf it is just adorable... but how can you not take a good picof a bunny like that.

Thought I had enough of my own buns to consider a bunny napping list.. but he just changed my mind.



susan


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll have to keep him under lock and key then...He's a great boy...but a bit of a handful withall the treatments/surgeries and such!! You might wannarethink that...hubby keeps telling me when he does go that we're gonnahave him mounted and gold plated after all he's cost in vet bills!:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 6, 2005)

This is one of the best pictures of Corky to date.





I can not get over his stitches! Poor little guy. He's really an amazing little Beauty.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnee mom (Jun 6, 2005)

PGG.....my daughter was SO happy to see these new pics of Corky today. 

When I showed her the earlier pics of his stiches she absolutely*freaked* out (she's a little drama queen) and wanted toknow if he was still alive....so this made her feel better.

What a little trooper he is.....already hopping around! Yeah Corky!!!! :ele:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 6, 2005)

Yep, let her know he's most certainly alive andmakes his moms life...well...you know..  Lil stinker don'twanna do what the vet wants and behave and baby them stitches! We goback tonite for a stitch check so hopefully he'll be a lil lessrestricted on things! From what I can tell he's healing up VERYnicely. Hopefully vet agrees!

And thank her for her concern and caring!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, time for some updates....and a few pics...only pics are of Corky...hadn't gotten any since we got the "all clear"...

Homer and Misty are now sharing a cage full time...seem to be doingwell...Keely continues to grow and eat like a horse!! Oreo isjust her normal chillin self and seems to enjoy bunny therapy! 

Corky...well he's just Corky...he was havin fun with tonites photo shoot!! So were my son and his dog! 







I hope this is my good side! 






Whatcha got there mom? 






Here I was attempting to take a picture of Austin and Corky...but Shiloh wanted in..LOL! 






Ok, was able to get it done that time! 






Wow mom, this is fun playin on your bed...but I think its about time to potty!






Oh yeah, thats the spot...rub my tummy Mom! 






This is just one of the many positions he'll chill in and is ok withsince he was sick...I can do about anything with/to him anymore...andhe doesn't care!

Thats it folks, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Rowena (Jul 13, 2005)

AWW He is so cute. Caitlyn really likes him too 

Virginia


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 13, 2005)

Great Pictures! 






-Carolyn


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 13, 2005)

Corky is such a beauty. :inlove:

I just wanna squeezeCorkyfor being such a cutie.

You have a wonderful bunny family. 

- Katy


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 13, 2005)

look at his cute teeth :love:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2005)

What great pics.





I just wanna kiss this face soooo much :inlove:


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

He looks so regal here--


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah Jenni, that one cracks me up too....


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 16, 2005)

What a bunch of handsome guys. :heart:







Jeremy loves this picture. He flips every rabbit over so he can see 'bunny teethums' lmbo. 

Great pictures.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks Tina, I think so too, but I'm a bit partial!  

Tell Jeremy that when I flip Corky over for belly rubs he smiles biggerand bigger as I rub...I sometimes can see his entire set of frontteeth!! Austin just cracks up laughin every time!


I was just thankin Corky again this morning for getting better, I dunno what I'd do without him!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 16, 2005)

They are all so adorable. I love theone with Corky on his back. I wish I could do that withFlopsy or Fluffy.

-Ashley &amp; Flopsy


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Time for a couple updates....the lighting in thebunny room isn't the best, so some of them are kinda shadowed, butotherwise cute...so I posted anyway.. 






Ahhhh...all snuggled up in mom's arms..my favorite place!!






Hi Mom, did you come to play? 






First I'll show you I'm NOT too big to get in and out from behind the door, I'll just push it out! 






Ok, how about we play with this ball, sound ok to you? 






Look how BIG I'm getting.....wonder if thats why mom calls me elephant bunny? 

Thats it for now...if it ever cools off...I'll get everybun outside for better pics!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 1, 2005)

Corky is just the cutest little guy. I love his sweet face. I am so thrilled he is doing so well.

Keely looks huge. I swear if you watch Flemish long enough youcan watch them grow. elephant bunny, that is way too funny.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Its what she sounds like on that tile if yourdownstairs...sounds like there's an elephant runnin around up there!:shock:


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 1, 2005)

Forgot...one of Austin and his new boy Bandit...


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2005)

Aww! Sweet babies! Furry and not furry! 

Keely is gorgeous and Corky looks great, handsome as ever.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 2, 2005)

Your bunnies and your son are beautiful. 

You take some excellent pictures, PGG!

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, I'm a bit partial myself.  Thanks for changing the thread name too! Appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Zee (Aug 2, 2005)

*I :heart: CORKY !!

*Ive only just seen these. He is such a handsome fella !!!!
*
PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


>


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 4, 2005)

Bumping for JenniBlu as I caught heck from her the other day over new Keely pics....


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 5, 2005)

Keely pictures!!!! Vash saw them and went--

:heart::happyrabbit:







Wow, this is the same exact look I get at 3AM - The '_mommycan I have an extra treat then I promise to go back to sleep,please?'_ face

ETA - And how could I foget Corky with his perfectly smooshable face! He's a darlin'.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 6, 2005)

You can tell Vash the owie on her nose is aboutgone too.....last nite it was down to a nice pink color...still notsure what happened there...but luckily I caught it early and got ittreated...so she's in good shape, and I don't think it'll scar...LOL!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

Ok, time to post some updates of Corky as discussed in the update on his health thread!! I'm so happy with how great he looks!






This is a post tummy shot...you can see theres still some hair growingback..but considering the stitches we had...its looking GOOOOD!!! 






This is the side that had so many stitches...his coloring is a lil different after all this, but it grew back very nicely! 






Come On Austin, I'll help ya with this Morse Code homework! 






Look at the size of this butt now that I've put on weight! :shock:






My 2 favorite boys!


----------



## Zee (Sep 8, 2005)

There's everyones favourite boy.

Corky is looking fantastic !!!:love::hug:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking good, Corky! Check out that butt roll! LOL


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are two very handsome fellas you have there! 

Corky looks great. He's a miracle bunny!

Laura


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 8, 2005)

It's so good to see some new photos of Corky. What an awesome bunny!:highfive:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 9, 2005)

What a lovely picture!! 

Corky really is an amazing little guy. He looks so well, you wouldnever guess what he has been through. He is an inspiration to anyonewho has a rabbit going through trauma. And on top of all that, he isbeautiful:inlove:

Jan


----------



## samandshawn (Sep 9, 2005)

He looks great, such a cutie


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

:shock2:

He looks Sensational!

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 14, 2005)

Corky looks great. He's such a brave and sweet little guy.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 22, 2005)

Per FreddysMom's request....here's some Bandit pics...






I love my lil boy!!






Whatcha got there?






I'm not gonna pose, and you can't make me! 






I'm GEEKIN!!!!!! (notice Corkys_Cave in the backround)  






We love the expression Bandit makes...he always looks worried!! 

Thats it for now!


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 22, 2005)

They all look so great! Corky is looking wonderful.

Jen


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

What a Gorgeous Picture of Corky! :faint:

The pictures of Bandit and your son are so beautiful. Whateyes your son has, and his smile brightens up the screen.Especially love this one. 






Bandit is so confident and secure in this picture, it just makes my heart melt.

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn, of course I'm a bit partial!!Bandit has really settled down and is most definatley "Austinsbunny"...if he gets up and leaves the room while he's on the bed withus, Bandit hops to the end and is wiggly til he comes back...I'm gladthey've bonded so well!! They are a great match!

As for his eyes...thats the one good thing he got from his father.. :laugh:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 23, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> As for his eyes...thats the one good thing he got from his father.. :laugh:




Then his softenes for animals and great personality comes from him Mom, I'm sure.

:wink:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

Time for Keely....we went outside for a bittonite, she goes nuts everytime we go out there, I've never seen abunny binky so much!!! 






I love it out here, look how big I'm getting! 






Look Mom, I can finally reach the top!! 







Pet me NOW bunny slave!!!!






There, thats more like it!!!!!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 23, 2005)

OMG PGG she has gotten SO big!! ..what a looker tho!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 25, 2005)

Corky's a weirdo....he loves to play on our bedand has an obsession with the headboard...he loves to get up there andmess with our alarm clocks...turning down the volume so we don't hearthem, or so loud it scares us out of our skin. Well, today hehelped me with a new kleenex box holder....it can be seen here!!! 













So, what do ya think? Did he do good?


----------



## Zee (Sep 25, 2005)

What a perfect place for the tissues. Save you having to move, they get brought to you. 
LOL

Corky gets even more handsome as time goes on !!!!

:love:


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

Keely is beautiful! Don't think herfur could be a brighter white than what it is. Whata sweet picture of her and your son.

I also melted when I saw Corky with the tissue box on hisback. What a little sweetie to just take the abuse.The humiliation of it all! :embarrassed: He'll putup with a lot just to get his Mom to smile and take her mind of of heraches and pains.

How are you feeling these days? Has your health improved at all???

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

They say it has...the pulled the picc line, butwithin 2 days I had weird swelling starting again....so I'm wonderingif the infection is really gone. Its still awful soretoo...so I dunno...just keeping a close eye on things...about all I cando right now. Thanks for asking..

Yeah, Corkys a trooper....lil weirdo just layed there for the longesttime like that...he doesn't much care what we do to him.There wasn't much abuse involved...the box is aboutempty so its light....humiliation...maybe a bit...


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 26, 2005)

The only abuse that I would believe in yourhouse is any kind of abuse Corky would take outonyou! Certainly never crossed my mind that he would be avictim.

Can't believe this stupid health condition is still going on foryou! What are the doctors saying? GoodLord! This is ridiculous. They should be doingsomething for you. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 26, 2005)

I dunno, I called the infection doc last weekand they told me to call the ortho..I did and they never called backand I got fed up and never called them again. I've about hadit with all this, tired of all the appts and such. As of nowI'm off work even longer, til Oct 12th appt at least. 

Yeah, poor Corky...the only abuse that lil critter, or any of em get, is maybe a craisin to many...and too many kisses!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 26, 2005)

I LOVE this picture! She is so beautiful, PGG. 







Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, couple of updates....was hoping Pam willtake a look and let me know what she thinks of how Lexi is progressingin her growth for show purposes...she's a lil over 4 monthsnow. Sorry, the lighting in that room stinks!













Of course, what is a photo shoot w/out Corky having to get in on the action!!! 






I know I can get this bag open dangit!!!






Lemme at em...lemme at em!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 1, 2005)

love this picture! it made me laugh out loud. i think Lexi is very pretty and i love her little round head.

Nicole


----------



## pamnock (Nov 1, 2005)

She looks nice! From looking at thephoto, 2 faults I am able to point out would be a weak shoulder andslipped crown.There is also a lack of developement in thecrown. Her hindquarter seems to round out nicely,and she appears to have a good head. The shape and length ofher ears are perfect and she has nice markings. She alsoappears to have a very nice coat.  Very pretty girl!



Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 1, 2005)

There's ma boy! Poor Corky, I wouldn't make you open your own bag of carisins - I would hand feed them to you 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 1, 2005)

Great pictures!! :love:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 1, 2005)

:love:






:kiss:You are such a beautiful couple.

Tina


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Guys !!

Just to let you all know that Corkys Cave has been re-designed slight and new items added.

http://www.corkyscave.net

There is now a guestbook there, i think Corky and the gang would like a couple of entries seeing as he only has 1.

Zee


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

And a HUGE thanks to Zee for all her hard work, I (and Corky of course) just LOVE it!!! :inlove:


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2005)

You more than welcome !!!!*

:embarrassed::embarrassed::hug:

PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> And a HUGE thanks toZee for all her hard work, I (and Corky of course) just LOVEit!!! :inlove:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

If you weren't so far away...you'd be first inline for a Corky's Cave holland as a thanks for all your hardwork.....dunno how I'd railroad that far!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2005)

Well let me at least be the first one that sees the babies then

:love:
*
PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> If you weren't so faraway...you'd be first in line for a Corky's Cave holland as a thanksfor all your hard work.....dunno how I'd railroad that far!!!!!:shock:


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 6, 2005)

And once again...Zee uses her talent for another wonderful creation!


----------



## Zee (Nov 6, 2005)

Me Speechless !!! Which doesn't happen that often !

:hug::highfive:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Corky for getting his storypublished in the November/DecemberRabbits OnlyMagazine. 

:bunnydance:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

YEAH!!! I hadn't heard back aboutit!!! I'm so excited!!! Does that only come out online? orcan a hard copy be purchased?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

It does only come online, PGG.

No hard copy can be purchased.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Nov 9, 2005)

Carolyn they forgot to use the pics too? What Happened ???
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> It does only come online, PGG.
> 
> No hard copy can be purchased.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

P.S.


Corky's Mom: I noticed the picture of Corky's story isn't Corky.

If you post the picture you want of Corky introducing that chapter in the Magazine, I'll see what I can do to have it changed.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 9, 2005)

Zee wrote:


> Carolyn they forgot to use the pics too? What Happened ???
> *
> Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> ...




I'm not sure I understand the question Zee, but I did realize that the picture introducing Corky's story isn't Corky.

You and I passed replies. 

I'm hoping that I can correct that. The bunny in the picture is adorable, but little one isn't Corky. 

I do want to fix that.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry i didn't explain myself properly

On the original page Corkys Story was taken from, there are photos that go with it.

If you look on the RO Mag you can see in between some of the paragraphsclick to enlarge, that's were there are photos of Corky in differentstages of his illness.

If you look at the original story on the website, you'll see what i mean.

*
Carolyn wrote: *


> Zee wrote:
> 
> 
> > Carolyn they forgot to use the pics too? What Happened ???
> ...


----------



## doodle (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh my , this is the first time I've seen thisthread. I looove all your bunnies! You take reallygood pictures.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> P.S.
> 
> 
> Corky's Mom: I noticed the picture of Corky's story isn't Corky.
> ...


That'd be great!!! This is my fav....if we can use it, I'd love it!


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Doodle...I need to take pics more tho!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 10, 2005)

yes yes definately more pictures, please.


----------



## Boricua_bunny (Nov 10, 2005)

Zee, I noticed this too. I myself was wondering why it said " click to enlarge", but it did not include pictures.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2005)

PuterGeekGirl wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > P.S.
> ...






* * * * * * * * * 

Hi PGG! :wave:

Heard from Danielle Hayduk. Her username is 'rabbits'. 

She knows the picture is wrong and wants to correct it, but she needs the link to your website. 

PM 'rabbits' with the link and the picture and The Corkster's picture will be there.

:sunshine:

Sorry for the mishap. I was so psyched to see Corky's story published!:colors: I had to comment on it to Danielle how happy I was. Thepicture and question as to who's Corky's Mom came up, ... and you knowthe rest now.


-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn!! I just sent her the info...Yes,I too was VERY pleased to see it up there! Just wish I could get ahardcopy!  But still was VERY thrilled.....she didn't sendme a reply back to let me know she was using it so I was shocked whenyou posted! 

Thanks again for the help! :bunnydance:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 5, 2005)

OK, this is a very sad thing you are about tosee....this is the look I get EVERY TIME I walk into the bunnyroom...what a sad pathetic under nourished, never fed bunny this is!!!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

Awwwww that nose needs a kiss!

:kiss:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

This Poor - Poor Baby. :no:






I still see the old picture instead of Corky's picture in the Magazine. onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh Corky, you poor little boy. You need to come here for some lovin', and craisins, and kisses, and nose rubs etc etc

Jan


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL Lisa I think that might be a lop trait,cause Nadi does the same darn thing when ever anyone walks by his cage,like you never feed me, play with me etc. Its so funny specially withthe big doe eyes the EL's have lol.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Aw, wook atthose wittle paws on dat empty bowl.

Poor, poor Corky!

Baby does it, too. She sits in front of her bowl and staresat me until I put something in it. When I'm trying to watchTV, I can feel her staring at me with that pitiful look.

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 6, 2005)

Isn't it sad? He's SO skinny (NOT)...Tina has sograciously said she will rescue him and give him a home where he willbe fed....:laugh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2005)

:no:Tsk, tsk...poor little rabbit. There is nothing sadder than a picture of an abused bunny.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

It's ok Corky, you'll be coming to live with me if your mommadon't start feedingyou Sweetie. I cracked the whip and shesaid she will do better...we'll see. You let me know how it goesSweetie.

Love,
Aunti Tina soon to be MOM


----------



## Zee (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey PGG !!

What are you doing to your poor baby ????

Don´t worry Corky, Aunty Zee will come over and rescue you from that horrid mummy !!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh please...last nite his fat @%$ broke into amix I have made up for them during show season and had himself a lilfeast....somehow he got that lid off and had himself a fine snack...hewas layin around like a fat man after Thanksgiving after that!

Gonna have to hide EVERYTHING...as this was after he'd torn open thebag of a treat hay I'd gotten them......:shock: What was thebest is he kept peekin out to see if I was watching...and a coupletimes he had hay stickin out of his mouth and I knew he was into that,its just hay, I didn't care...I went in and seen he'd gotten into theother stuff...I didn't realize it was even up there...he hopped downback on the floor (all this took place on top of Sami's cage) and stoodup on his hind feet when I was getting ready to feed like, "whatcha gotfor me now mom!"

Lil $h!ts!


----------



## Zee (Dec 7, 2005)

Sounds like he´s getting you back for taking pics of him when he is looking down in the dumps !!!!!!
*
PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Oh please...last nitehis fat @%$ broke into a mix I have made up for them during show seasonand had himself a lil feast....somehow he got that lid off and hadhimself a fine snack...he was layin around like a fat man afterThanksgiving after that!
> 
> Gonna have to hide EVERYTHING...as this was after he'd torn open thebag of a treat hay I'd gotten them......:shock: What was thebest is he kept peekin out to see if I was watching...and a coupletimes he had hay stickin out of his mouth and I knew he was into that,its just hay, I didn't care...I went in and seen he'd gotten into theother stuff...I didn't realize it was even up there...he hopped downback on the floor (all this took place on top of Sami's cage) and stoodup on his hind feet when I was getting ready to feed like, "whatcha gotfor me now mom!"
> 
> Lil $h!ts!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Poor Corky would never had been reduced to sneaking food if you were feeding him. Poor baby had to do something

Love you Corky.

Auntie Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

Time for a Willie update! His color is startingto darken a bit....he's even starting to get some coloring between hisears! Its fun watching him change...I've never had one as young as hewas when I got him!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

OK PGG, I reckon the reason you won't let mehave Corky is that you feell he will be lonely. Solution to that is.... I'll take Willie as well!! See how kind I am 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

Now THAT is big of you...yep, yep, it most certainly is...


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

haha PGG, that is the beggy-ist little face I ever saw. Poor Corky...

:disgust: 

________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> Now THAT is big of you...yep, yep, it most certainly is...


:angel::sunshine:

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

What a Punkin!!! :kiss:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 15, 2005)

:hearts:What a cutie-pie. Willie's feet look so huge, especially in the last picture.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, he does have some clod hoppers for his size...I was tellin him that just the other nite!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

Totally missed seeing his girlfriend's nose pushing out of the side of the cage. :laugh:


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll have to get one of them both doing that above the food bowl...looks like its gotta hurt! Poor pathetic starvin creatures!


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 24, 2005)

OK, time for a few updates...the luvbuns have gotten a new house...






HELLO...lil privacy please?!?!? 






I love to play peek-a-boo behind my new ramp....I see you!!!!






Me and my girl like to snuggle and hide behind here too!






Fly bunny FLY!

This is Sami...her mom had picked on her and chewed her fur as a baby..she's really lookin good now! 






Wow, I need to straighten this place up!






Look how pretty my hair came back in!


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 24, 2005)

:elephant:New Pics:elephant:

I don't know how you keep all those torts straight. I have ahard time. But all of your rabbits are just adorable. I love themall.

Packs bunny napping gear. Hmmm wonder how many bunns I can fit on a Rascal? Hmmm

Tina


----------



## jessisdad (Dec 24, 2005)

jessi is in the metal cage sami is in the black cage corkys big butt bun:rofl:


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 24, 2005)

:laugh:Thank you Austin. That helps me a bunch. 

Tina


----------



##  (Dec 25, 2005)

Hollands !:disgust:







:rofl:now this is adorable!


----------



## Lassie (Apr 15, 2006)

In that one picture of Corky whathappen to him? He looks like my bunny.


----------

